# Bernard Docusen: A Filipino Boxer



## AnitoKid (Oct 27, 2008)

For friends who are interested in boxing,
here is a read on Filipino boxer Bernard Docusen. 

The article was first published on The Sweet Science 
by Bernard Fernandez. It is one very good read, friends! 
And I kid you not!

Much thanks for looking, everyone!

Link is here, friends!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 27, 2008)

What a nice tale about training with one's father!


----------



## AnitoKid (Oct 27, 2008)

You're welcome, buddy!


----------

